# Roll call ! (Mudaholic pics added)



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Bout that time finally- 

Who's in for river run still? Gonna be a blast ! I won't be there until friday afternoon. Hope to meet all that goes from here.:bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You know i'm there. Bringing the rzr, gade, and brute. My lil brother backed out today, hes got some other stuff goin on.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> You know i'm there. Bringing the rzr, gade, and brute. My lil brother backed out today, hes got some other stuff goin on.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Awe that sux, lots of work on that Honda for nothing !




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yup. Atleast he didnt wait till friday to tell me. But now parts are in and there is very little work left to do so atleast i'll have my riding buddy back for when I go play at Crosby.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Well dang looks like its me you and walker !


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

.....crickets.....


----------



## BUCKSNDUCKS750 (Sep 13, 2010)

ill be there me and a buddy. ill be a grizzly, im always looking for people to ride with


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll be there with this setup in the primitive camping area....if you see me, walker's baby white honda, or browland's tiny silver brute stop by.

......all thats left to do is throw some clothes, pillows, and blankets in the back seat, and load the icechest 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Well I will be there tomorrow around lunch hopefully.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> Well I will be there tomorrow around lunch hopefully.


dont let that 300 whip you all night


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Ha don't let that 300 whip you this weekend. Lol


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

This just in ....
Walker has sent an SOS for the Honda recovery brute to come do a little swamp diving to find white lightning lol. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

browland said:


> This just in ....
> Walker has sent an SOS for the Honda recovery brute to come do a little swamp diving to find white lightning lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha. 





Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:worthless:


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

*River run 17NOV12*

Wanted to drop a line here real quick. Had a great time here riding in Texas , met some good people , glad to finally hang out with Filthyredneck and walker. I figured it would be a sloppy ride but overall we didn't break too much. Unfortunately I gotta give a little 420 with a 12" lift it's due respect , it goes thru anything just like my brute so no score settled here, maybe next ride will decide who's king dinga-ling lol. Also gotta say there was a 9 year old that made an asss out of some guys riding big bikes that couldn't follow a little 300, I bet his dad is proud. Hope all that attended had a wonderful weekend and can't wait to do it again!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

NO PICS AND VIDS?


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

A 9yr old??? LMAO


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope someone got a video of the 9yr showing them whats up!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I can vouch for that 9y/o kid. That ill boy (Brice) has been riding since he was 4. He knows that bike very well and ain't scared to hit ANY hole, as long as he don't drown it. I have seen him out there several times, saw him in action, and never had an opportunity to meet him....usually because school was in session!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ different kiddo. Browland is talking about Walker's son, he's still learning, but he didnt have any trouble at all. Browland I had a hell of a good time man, glad I finally got to shake your hand and drink a cold one with you.....and I hope ole blue likes its new home in tennessee. 
Walker same to you bud, never gets old gettin to hang with you and the wifey, definitely never a dull moment. Let me know if you need any help with anything.

And for everybody else, I have lots of pics that will be up soon so stay tuned.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

**** bro....never did see you or walker out there. With all the **** people out there, it was easy to miss anyone unless you knew exactly where they were.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol, yeah Browland even asked if I had seen you....which I hadn't. We hung out mostly on the swamp trail due to lack of mud/water. We did do some trail riding last night for several hours though.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

browland said:


> This just in ....
> Walker has sent an SOS for the Honda recovery brute to come do a little swamp diving to find white lightning lol.
> 
> 
> ...


SOS this just in. Don't ever never ask Browland to bring the gumbo cause he will bring a bag full of water with 3 pieces of sausage and calls it gumbo !!!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey !! Not fair!! I told you I was on a diet, I just failed to mention how extreme lol 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

You weren't on a diet last night when you ate 2 lbs of fajita's and 3 links of chicken and cheese sausage


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> You weren't on a diet last night when you ate 2 lbs of fajita's and 3 links of chicken and cheese sausage


Ha!! That alone sounds worth the drive lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Ha!! That alone sounds worth the drive lol


It was Jon I cooked it up this weekend.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> It was Jon I cooked it up this weekend.


He sure did cook it up !! Good food , and let me tell you how good ole walker looked sporting that apron and chef hat. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

I gotta keep my B#^*€'S happy. Just saying B.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^ different kiddo. Browland is talking about Walker's son, he's still learning, but he didnt have any trouble at all. Browland I had a hell of a good time man, glad I finally got to shake your hand and drink a cold one with you.....and I hope ole blue likes its new home in tennessee.
> Walker same to you bud, never gets old gettin to hang with you and the wifey, definitely never a dull moment. Let me know if you need any help with anything.
> 
> And for everybody else, I have lots of pics that will be up soon so stay tuned.
> ...


Got it all home bro, all in one piece minus 1 trailer tire. Not real sure how long I ran it flat but it's trash. Kinda pissy seeing how its a brand new trailer, 2 trips to my farm and now another 1000 miles from this trip. I'm shocked brand new tires won't last 1800 miles . 

We All need to get together again soon, go ride or go camping . I hope to have your brute rebuilt by spring if I'm lucky and you can take it for another ride  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Tim sorry we didn't hook up with y'all .B it was an awesome time even though you have a hard time keeping it on all 4's. .. Lol. Justin as always had fun brother


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

OK FINALLY.... Some pics for our viewer's entertainment :bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

some more....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

and more....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

and a few more....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesomeness


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Danggg. Wish I coulda made this ride woulda had a blast on the king. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> and a few more....


Heck yeah! Can't wait for videos! Walker gonna add some soon too so we should have a ton more 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i get my intaweb hooked up on sunday then i will post em up.. filthy you need to tell your photolady to take more pics ..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok here's the only 2 vids I have from the ride:

....browland playing




 

....browland and myself (I had to be different and do it in 2wd  )


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

**** that swamp looks NASTY, maybe that's why we never saw yall....lmao. I'm still breaking my new motor in so I gotta take it easy for another 2 hrs anyway. No way I could have gone through any of that this trip. 
We plan to make that Shriners ride at High Lifter park on Dec 1st. I'll be balls to the wall out there. 
Great pics and vids guys....thx for sharing.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm not trying to start nothing .. well i take that back .. filthy if you ever mistake me and my honda for head and shoulders and his trailer queen we going to have problems son !!!!!!!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

That looked like a lot of fun, I wish I had a group here in Oklahoma to ride at places like that ... I guess one weekend ill have to load up and make a 10 hr drive


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Walker I can explain that one.... there was a pic of you immediately in front of that vid the way that everything downloaded and at a glance I just saw you going into that same hole, didn't even watch the vid anywhere except on the camera on our way home from Jacksonville and just didn't pay attention. My bad homie. I fixed it though. I remembered that you were first to go through, but I forgot browland went after you, and then me. Here's that pic, just so you don't think I'm fibbing.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

kirkland said:


> That looked like a lot of fun, I wish I had a group here in Oklahoma to ride at places like that ... I guess one weekend ill have to load up and make a 10 hr drive


Browland loaded up and made the drive from Lakeland, TN.....

It was alot of fun, but it was dry out there compared to how it normally is.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks thats alot better ..lol and kirkland come on


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> thanks thats alot better ..lol and kirkland come on


Head and shoulders huh lol 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

browland said:


> Head and shoulders huh lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea you looked in the mirror lately .. well i know you have pretty boy .. your neck disappeared.. your head goes straight to your shoulders ....lol


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

walker said:


> thanks thats alot better ..lol and kirkland come on


So where exactly would I be drivin lol, I'm gonna have to by tires by the time I head down there but that looks like to much fun not to


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

where you wanna go ?? river run and mud creek are in jacksonville tx


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Alanis Morissett? Really?


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

walker said:


> where you wanna go ?? river run and mud creek are in jacksonville tx


well heck yea its only 6 hrs! one of these rides im just gonna have to load up and go


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks like y'all had a great time. Hopefully next ride I will be able to make it.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i will post up my pics when i get home on sunday night ..


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

looks like everyone had a good time! 11 hour trip for me....................

Might be worth it one day!!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

one of these days ...i wont be workin when yall come . I worked thursday thru tuesday and drove 69.5 of my 70 allowed hours...i only live about 20 minutes from the park


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Man....some people just always got an excuse  (j/k buddy)


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Really man, seems like every time they have something ,I'm working. Plus being I pull a grocery wagon and it was the weekend before Thanksgiving. I couldn't of got even a day off. The 14 days leading up to the holiday has always been the busiest.

I Really dont like events, but have been known to show up for a little while


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

here's my pic's


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

more


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

more


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> more


 dang you walker !! had to sneak my little nap in after the swim in the pond lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^bwahaha, I'm surprised thats the only one that was taken.....Brian, dude we so should've gotten you for that! Oh well, I'm sure there will more chances in the future


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

videos







 




 





 




 
---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------

last video but it was 1 of the 1st holes my son went threw


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^bwahaha, I'm surprised thats the only one that was taken.....Brian, dude we so should've gotten you for that! Oh well, I'm sure there will more chances in the future


yeah Im lucky yall didnt hook me up lol. I probably would have gotten yall !!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea whatever B. You just lucky no one had some lip stick. And notice my camera person took some good pics of y'all but forgot to take some of me. Lol


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

hey what can I say, i look good on video lol , jk

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------

if I ever get a new bank card Ill be buying a go pro or something similar to mount up on the bike for next ride. Then we wil have non stop coverage !!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I'm still searching for a fire proof wallet :haha:


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^I'm still searching for a fire proof wallet :haha:


grrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^I'm still searching for a fire proof wallet :haha:


Or some fire proof legs. Bwhahaha.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

walker said:


> videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great vids Brad.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice vids!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice vids

Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

nice


----------

